# Blocking out studs on a 45 degree corner?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You got the plates right.
What does the outside corner get covered with, Drywall? Plywood & Siding?


----------



## J S Machine (Oct 6, 2009)

plywood. probably done as cheaply as possible. I wouldn't be suprised if it is 1/8". Hopefully it will be 1/4", but I'm not sure. I'm sure there will be some sort of corner moulding. It is a partition wall for an office at my work.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

no need to block the corner if the material is stiff enough. 1/2 inch drywall will carry 4 inches easy. 1/4 inch plywood or better should be okay, but here is the layout for a piece of solid blocking to fill the corner cut from a 2 x 4.


----------



## J S Machine (Oct 6, 2009)

So basicly if I feel that the pieces will not be supported by the void I need to fill it somehow. Either by a piece like you have drawn Jlhaslip, or just any piece cut to fit the void..?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

miter two 2x6 to make corner
sorry miter wrong word ,rip/chamfer two edges


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This takes a little more wood, but is a heck of a lot easier.

You run only one piece through your table saw at a 45 degree rip. (Doesn't matter if you are right on the edge or not because this piece has plenty of face showing.)

Then you rip the two 2" pieces for the inside studs. (These DO need to be an honest 2"... and these 2' inside studs will work on a setup like this no matter what the wall corner angle is.)

Nail them together as shown to give two solid, non-twisting and interlocked "T" configurations. (This is especially important on today's extra tall walls.)

The hole you see drilled serves a two-fold purpose........ One hole (as shown) halfway up allows you to insert a fire foam wand in there to squirt a fire blocking. Two holes, one drilled in each of the 2" studs, allows for runnng lateral wires... after which you squirt the fire blocking foam in there.


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Willie T said:


> This takes a little more wood, but is a heck of a lot easier.
> 
> You run only one piece through your table saw at a 45 degree rip. (Doesn't matter if you are right on the edge or not because this piece has plenty of face showing.)
> 
> ...


Seriously amazed by your time and art skills with your pictures. What do you use to draw these up?


----------

